# A few projects



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

A set of woven place mats, done with commercial cotton yarn on an antique peacock table top loom, then sewn on my antique treadle Singer.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

This top is natural chocolate merino from a farm near us. The bottom is a dyed alpaca yarn from our neighbor's alpaca ranch.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the placemats! That Alpaca hat looks so very soft, cozy and warm!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

me too very nice


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! The problem was that I finished both of these projects at the same time, now I'm not feeling like doing anything, lol. I have another project on the circular needles, but that's just not hitting the spot like this hat did. I have several cones to put on the loom for place mats, but I always stall when it comes time to warp!


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

The next set of place mats are on the loom.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

The first picture is the bats, fresh off the drum carder. Top is chestnut satin Angora (from one of our bucks, Tai-Dai) and the bottom is moorit Shetland wool (from one of our ewes, Anna).


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

In the first picture, the left little bit is what I think is black English. The rest is black satin. The sheen has actually washed the right portion out with the flash, it's as dark as the middle in true color.
In the second photo, you can see some of the halo coming through.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

whee, inspirations for me to get back to playing with fiber. Thanks.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

So, a friend had to take a kitty to the vet, so she started selling alpaca fleeces. I went for one, with the potential to buy two and ended up buying three. Never mind that I already have four or so here already (plus a bajillion other fleeces and fibers)... So, I decided to be good and work on one of the other alpaca fleeces. The picture doesn't do it much justice. It's a DEEP brown in person. I blended a dark cocoa alpaca fleece with a black BFL/Merino fleece and added some bronze angelina. I have no idea what I'm going to do with the end yarn though, but I've been spinning it up to try to make room. I need to get all of my fleeces out of the garage before warmer weather and moths hit. :/


----------

